# What weight of Engine oil for V-8 6.0 Liter?



## TomsSnowPlowING

What weight of Engine oil for V-8 6.0 Liter?
0 W 20
5 W 20
5 W 30
10 W 30
10 W 40
15 W 40


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

Was 5 W 30 kept going thru engines. Good thing was under Ext warranty. No more problems with 15 W 40.


----------



## SnowplowingLady

10 W 30 for Winter
10 W 40 for Summer


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing

5 W 30 for Winter

10 W 30 for Spring to Fall


----------



## blazer2plower

10 W 30 all year long


----------



## sweetk30

spec is 5-30 and thicker will just drop fuel miles .

inside of motor was set up to have 5-30 for oil and thicker makes stuff tighter .


----------



## mayhem

5w-30 is the manufacturer recommended oil.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

mayhem;1388647 said:


> 5w-30 is the manufacturer recommended oil.


Love your Signature. . . A good friend will bail you out of jail.
A great friend will be in jail right beside you saying "that was FUN!".


----------



## contractor078

TomsSnowPlowING;1388686 said:


> Love your Signature. . . A good friend will bail you out of jail.
> A great friend will be in jail right beside you saying "that was FUN!".


i am right there with you fellas 5w-30

that quote is awesome. and should add "whaooo what happened?"


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I run 5w30 synthetic blend (kendall or Mobil) in the winter and 10w30 synthetic blend spring summer fall. I got 200k on my 6.0 and that routine has served it very well so far. Running the 10w in winter always gave me lifter tick and almost sounded like it was starving for oil on start up. But then we also get stints of teens or 20's for high temps days or even weeks. The affect it has had on mileage for me has barely been noticeable. But do what suits you, your driving habits and the ambient air temperature outside.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Sydenstricker Landscaping;1389402 said:


> I run 5w30 synthetic blend (kendall or Mobil) in the winter and 10w30 synthetic blend spring summer fall. I got 200k on my 6.0 and that routine has served it very well so far. Running the 10w in winter always gave me lifter tick and almost sounded like it was starving for oil on start up. But then we also get stints of teens or 20's for high temps days or even weeks. The affect it has had on mileage for me has barely been noticeable. But do what suits you, your driving habits and the ambient air temperature outside.


*, your driving habits and the ambient air temperature outside*
Lately been going on 200 to 400 miles around trips. On interstates doing 65 MPH. Seeing CHRISTmas light> This evening went to Light Up Derry Park in Burnham, pa 17009. Last weekend went to Lakemont Park in Altoona, PA.
Temperature middle 50s & rain.


----------



## MikeRi24

I just go with the speced 5W30 all year, old fashioned dinosaur oil change it every 2000-2500 miles rather than 3000 cuz I tow and plow with it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

TomsSnowPlowING;1390736 said:


> *, your driving habits and the ambient air temperature outside*
> Lately been going on 200 to 400 miles around trips. On interstates doing 65 MPH. Seeing CHRISTmas light> This evening went to Light Up Derry Park in Burnham, pa 17009. Last weekend went to Lakemont Park in Altoona, PA.
> Temperature middle 50s & rain.


Those are easy miles. Stick with 5w30 and it will be good.


----------

